# Newspapers shoot down gun classifieds



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Newspapers shoot down gun classifieds
Houston Chronicle latest to adjust firearm-ad policy

Thanks to pressure from a group claiming it is concerned about the safety and well-being of citizens, a number of newspapers have opted to stop carrying classified advertising involving guns, much to the dismay of gun-rights advocates. 

http://www.worldnetdaily.com/news/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=33146


----------



## jk hillsdale (Dec 7, 2002)

I'm curious of what the firearms for sale "policy" is for classified advertising in major Michigan newspapers. I don't recall ever seeing a firearms for sale section in the Detroit News or Free Press but I've also never specifically looked for that section. If I remember correctly, I think that you can post firearms for sale ads in the Lansing State Journal and Jackson Citizen Patriot. Unfamiliar with the other larger papers in the state.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

I know in the Midland Daily News they list firearms under the sporting goods section.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

I was the Port Huron Times Hearald Classified Advertising Manager. We were a Gannette owned paper. We allowed gun advertising in the Retail Sections and the Classified Sections. Gannette I beleived leave this decision up to individual sites. I would be interested to know if the Huston Chronical would allow advertising for a Gun & knife show?


----------

